# mephit furmeet 2010



## deathshadow1991 (Jul 11, 2009)

hay guys, for those who dont know, i was planing on making my debue at the mephit fur meet this year but due to money problems i am not able to make it.

this realy depressed me but i am already making plans to be there for mephit 2010. 



 nowthe point of this topic is to basically get a list of people who are planing on being there in 2010 so i can go ahead and get to know you guys and girls so you will know me already when i come into the RL furry world. well untill then keep an eye out for this young foxx.


 zhadoux foxx, out


----------



## Shino (Jul 11, 2009)

Considering it. Couldn't make it work this year, but wanna go for 2010. Then again, there's a lot of cons I want to go to in 2010. I think I'm going to have to start picking favorites.


----------



## deathshadow1991 (Jul 11, 2009)

well if there are any others that are not to far away from where i live i would love to try and make it to one sooner. i just dont like a lot of traveling because that kicks the price way up.

oh and another reason for this topic that i forgot to post is to help fill rooms and cars for those who want to cut the cost by sharing


----------



## Reitsuki (Jul 12, 2009)

I was trying to go this year as well, but money is tight with me. I don't know anyone else who is going this year, so I probably will have to wait until next year :<


----------



## Pantra (Jul 20, 2009)

I was also wanting to go, but things have come up that are going to strip money out of my account. (Auto probs)

I think I am going to try to plan to be at Mephit next year as well.  Going to plan it anyway, hopefully I'll make it.


----------

